# Favorite Place to Get Away from it All



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

(This is a test thread to see if the Poll Option works)

Given there is no unrest or troubles brewing, where is your favorite place in Egypt for vacation and or relaxation.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

and it works.....yeah


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> and it works.....yeah


Polls are fun - I use them another forum in the UK :clap2:


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Polls are fun - I use them another forum in the UK :clap2:


I agree Lanason  Hope some other members here start posting some.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

"Not listed" 'other please specify' = Out of the country


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I do regret not travelling around Egypt that much but if I was still living in Alex's and I felt the need for a break I'd go somewhere quiet and clean.. somewhere along ther North Coast thats unspoilt.. somewhere I could sit, chill, maybe read or have a drink looking out to sea without a care in the world! And I have heard there are some nice spots along the North Coast fitting all of this! Marsa Matrouh is meant to be nice.. clean sea etc etc.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I live on the North Coast so had to pick someplace else.  but it is heaven, for sure. Went to Marsa Matruh year before last, and really liked it. Was off season, and very quiet, but still warm enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

There is this one HOtel in Sharm (which I am not going to name to avoid publicity), where I try to go at least once a year. 
Best place in the world

Helps me to get though each year in cairo more or less sane


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

We have a hotel in Hurghada we got to when we get fed up at least 3 times a year.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> There is this one HOtel in Sharm (which I am not going to name to avoid publicity), where I try to go at least once a year.
> Best place in the world
> 
> Helps me to get though each year in cairo more or less sane


Am always searching for a nice place to stay there. Since you don't want to name the place here, you could send me a pm if it's okay with you. Not concerned so much by "star ratings" as I find places here in Egypt don't correspond with the rest of the world


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I also have a secret hotel in Sharm


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I also have a secret hotel in Sharm


I'll tell you mine, If you tell me yours :eyebrows:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> I'll tell you mine, If you tell me yours :eyebrows:


LOL.... OK then! Its the Renaissance hotel, I personally think It is amazing, it has its own beach and.... everything


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a friend who is GM of a hotel in Hugarda - will be there again soon.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

deleted - wanted to up a pic but tinypic url is not working


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> LOL.... OK then! Its the Renaissance hotel, I personally think It is amazing, it has its own beach and.... everything


Ah yes, Renaissance looks lovely. 
The Four Seasons is mine


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Ah yes, Renaissance looks lovely.
> The Four Seasons is mine


Ours is the Alf Leila Wa leila.


----------

